# Massanutten's Mountainside Villas( #0174 )or Shenandoah Crossing (#1657)



## Iwant2gonow (Jul 21, 2006)

I know this is a hard question but does anyone have an opinion as to which resort is the nicest? Has the most to do in close proximity? Things of historic nature but also fun outdoor activities for a 12 yr old boy and 15 year old girl? Looking for hiking canoeing, fishing and horseback riding. Also Monticello visit of course! Thinking of an late June or early July trade.
Thanks for whatever help you can give. Both of these area seem to offer the things I am looking for. 
Shenandoah Crossing Cabins look nice for the cabin atmosphere and onsite horseback riding. On the other hand I think the water park at Massanutten's Mountainside Villas would be a great hit with my 12 year old boy. Please help 
If anyone has specific resort information that would help me decide I would appreciate that also.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Jul 21, 2006)

I love Shenandoah Crossing, but there are more activities available at Massanutten.  If you want a slower pace, with just tennis, swimming and horses, go to Shen. Cross.  I love both, but the kids think there is a lot more to offer at Mass.  The Shenandoah National Park is closer to Mass; we hike there when we go to either place, but Mass is about 30 min closer.  The Shenandoah River is very close to Mass. so tubing, kakaying (sp?) are available at Mass.  I love both resorts, and have been to both a number of times, so ask any questions that you want.
Teresa


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jul 21, 2006)

Teresa, 
Are your kids about the same age as mean? I had a feeling there might be more to do at Mass. even though I'm leaning toward Shenandoah Crossing. Are either resorts more bicycle friendly for the kids to ride to game rooms, etc. or is it too difficult because of the mountains? The last resort we stayed at in Williamsburg the kids loved walking to the game room while waiting for us to get ready. I like them having that independence in a safe environment.
Thanks fo your help.
Terrie


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2006)

Children will love all the many activities and the new water park at Massanutten must better than Sheanadoah Crossing.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Jul 24, 2006)

My children are 16-23 years old.  When we were at Shen Cross last summer, my sister brought bikes, and a few of the kids (hers are 13-18) rode them around all week.  Don't ride bikes at Mass.  most of the hills are too steep.  My gang (and 40 year old brother) did the mountain biking rental.  They had a grand time riding down rock hills etc (except my daughter,22, who flew off her bike a few times, and has several bad bruises)
Teresa


----------



## mrspigdoc (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are up on the mountain, there will be little to no independence for the kids.  You will need to drive them everywhere.  It is kind of a drag.  At shen crossing, the kids can walk or bike anywhere.  They can take out the paddle boats (for free) etc.  They could walk to the game room, get clubs for mini golf (free)....none of that is possible at Mass if you are up on some of the hills.  The mountainside villas are within walking distance to Le Club and one of the outdoor pool.  Some of the Shenandoah Villas too....but Eagle Trace, and most summit units are either too far, or i think the road is too dangerous for much walking.
Teresa


----------

